# The Zombies Are Coming!  Or How NOT Do to Triage



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.ems1.com/ems-oddities/articles/1164429-16-zombie-actors-injured-on-Resident-Evil-set/



> Sixteen actors dressed as zombies were injured Tuesday when they fell from a platform during filming..."I could see the look on the first paramedic, saying 'Oh my God,'" Toronto emergency medical services Commander David Ralph said





I know of a few Paramedics would would see the moulage and freak out...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw this too. Never experienced it first hand. I could see it creating problems but it's tough to recreate the real thing. If they aren't altered ask them what makeup they have on...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

Health care workers are always the first to get infected. We are doomed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Health care workers are always the first to get infected. We are doomed.



First to get infected, but after things settle a bit, police and EMS have it made:  We're indispensable to the safety and health of human colonies!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2011)

Dude, we would be DEAD. Zombie virus keels you.

That's why it is my policy that if a DNR patient dies en route I am sitting my butt in the cab and closing our walkthrough door. Too many zombie movies to stick around a body.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude, we would be DEAD. Zombie virus keels you.
> 
> That's why it is my policy that if a DNR patient dies en route I am sitting my butt in the cab and closing our walkthrough door. Too many zombie movies to stick around a body.



Just like SARS... some of the first infected will be EMS, but once we catch on that it's actually zombies, I doubt many EMS crews will do any more calls, and THAT'S when we'll be priceless.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Health care workers are always the first to get infected. We are doomed.



SCENE SAFETY!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dude, we would be DEAD. Zombie virus keels you.
> 
> That's why it is my policy that if a DNR patient dies en route I am sitting my butt in the cab and closing our walkthrough door. Too many zombie movies to stick around a body.



you mean you dont have a shotgun taped to the bottom of your stretcher? doubletap rule from Zombieland FTW


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow I would have just waded in there with the machete I carry for just such a situation and started lopping heads off. Dodged a bullet there, I'd hate to think what that little oopsie would have done to my professional liability insurance rates.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hunter said:


> you mean you dont have a shotgun taped to the bottom of your stretcher? doubletap rule from Zombieland FTW


C'mon dude. Everyone knows to aim for the head. If you have style though, you'd execute the mozambique drill. Unfortunately, you'd run out of bullets way sooner than everyone else. :[


----------



## Hunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Aprz said:


> C'mon dude. Everyone knows to aim for the head. If you have style though, you'd execute the mozambique drill. Unfortunately, you'd run out of bullets way sooner than everyone else. :[



That's why I'd cary twice as many as everyone else o.o


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 12, 2011)

Reminds me of Donal Logue during the filming of *Blade*.  He dislocated his jaw while in full-body burn makeup, and had to be taken to the hospital, unable to talk, looking like this:


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2011)

*I seem to remember a story a couple years ago about a car full of teens...*

...in "zombie makeup" who had a MVA....

This raises a serious point, though. People get into trouble while, or because of they are , in "full costume" of various sorts. Sporting event mascots, store-opening characters, moulages exercise victims can all experience distress from heat or cold, or even trauma, and it can delay treatment. 
Not to mention abuse from bystanders! (Ever wonder why the characters walking through Disneyland always walk with a handler or another less-made up character?).








Well, not quite like THAT!!:wacko:


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 12, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Not to mention abuse from bystanders! (Ever wonder why the characters walking through Disneyland always walk with a handler or another less-made up character?).



Your picture has activated Nostalgia Mode.  A brief sidetrack, if you will:

I played characters for Disney in Florida during my sophomore year of college (10 years ago, jeesh).  True story.  You definitely needed a handler, if for no other reason than the "fur" characters can't talk.  This makes cutting lines difficult/impossible, and turns the walk from the "backstage" area to wherever you're going to be performing/signing into an exercise in urban evasion.  You are also extremely limited in your visual field, and hearing is muffled.  

You would only work 30 minutes on/30 minutes off (OSHA watches Disney very carefully), and I still lost about 10 or so pounds in the 6 months I was performing (and this was eating hot dogs/giant turkey legs constantly).  One friend of mine who played Tigger got extremely blitzed one night, and was sporting a massive hangover the next day, which just so happened to be a lovely 95 or so with about 1,302,024% humidity.  He signed autographs for about 10 minutes, staggered once, and passed out cold.  The handlers told the kids Tigger was tired from bouncing all over and needed a nap.

A lot of high schools in the Orlando area 'rent' the park out after normal closing for Senior Day type activities.  The rides stay open a few hours later than normal and it's just that school in the park.  One we were told about was banned from ever coming back - a group of rowdy adolescents decided that Mickey shouldn't be standing on the bridge in front of Cindarella's castle, he should be swimming in the moat.  So they gave him a little push and *SPLOOSH*.

Fun fact - Disney staff members (excuse me, cast members) are not allowed to say the word "ambulance".  It instills fear and panic into the guests, apparently.  The only acceptable term, on Disney property, is to call "an alpha unit".


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2011)

*Refrigerated mascot*

Our "Husky" human mascot was a young woman who would drink two liters of water during a game (no acrobatics, but lots of capering). The head of the costume had three pockets for blue ice, but they didn't contact the actor's head so they were worthless. Funky smelling by end of every season.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 12, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Our "Husky" human mascot was a young woman who would drink two liters of water during a game (no acrobatics, but lots of capering). The head of the costume had three pockets for blue ice, but they didn't contact the actor's head so they were worthless. Funky smelling by end of every season.



Disney had ice-vests, but the only performers that could wear them were the dancers/marchers in the parade at the Animal Kingdom because the parade route was so long it exceeded the maximum time allowed to be in fur.


----------

